# tips for my first GSL hunt



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

First off, thanks to everyone who regularly posts here. Pictures of your hunts keep me motivated to figure this stuff out and learn to hunt waterfowl. I've only gotten into bird hunting over the last few years and the learning curve has been steep, but the challenge is part of the fun.

This is my first season with my first bird dog, a female Drahthaar, and she's been doing pretty well. We hunted FB 3-4 times and the Green once and while I wasn't able to shoot any birds for her, she was able to retrieve 4 birds for other people who I came across that were having a hard time locating their birds (but were trying very hard). Since it has cooled down we've mostly been hunting chukar, which has had its own learning curve, but we're both starting to figure that out now.

Now that she's had quite a few experiences with various upland birds, I'm now wishing I would have been able to get her some more waterfowl retrieves. With a few weeks in the season and this frigid weather I understand that waterfowl options are limited, but I think that this weekend or next I'm going to make at least one more waterfowl effort before the season closes, and I'm thinking about attempting to hunt the Great Salt Lake. I've never hunted it or even hiked out to it, so I'm looking for any advice that you might be willing to share. I understand that it will be a long, cold hike, and being my first time in a new area I'm prepared for failure, but that's how you learn right? Here's some specific questions:

1. I'll be dragging a jet sled out there with some decoys, what should I do to conceal myself and my dog? I'm assuming that there is little vegetation, right? How do you hide on a sandy shore with no vegetation?

2. Decoys. Right now I've got 2 dozen mallard decoys. From what I understand I'll mostly likely run into spoonies, goldeneye, and maybe some teal. I've seen some threads showing how you can make diver decoys by painting puddler decoys. Would it be wise to take some of my mallards and paint them black and white? How many of my decoys should I take?

3. Access. I think I have a pretty good idea about where to start hiking near Saltair, but I know that there is a lot of land that is off-limits out there. I'd be grateful if someone could send me a PM just letting me know where the off-limits (nature preserve, state park, etc.) land is, or how I can find out myself. 

Also, if anyone is interested in joining me shoot me a PM. I hear its a long walk and it'd probably be safer to go with someone. 

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I think your gonna need more then 2 dozen mallards out there my friend.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

1- Lay in your jet sled w/ your dog to hide. Let your legs hang over the sides.
2- Take all the decoys you can haul. It's a big lake, so the bigger spreads work better. Just use what you have.
3- The only closed area I know of is the marina area.

Take dkhntrdstn with you, he likes to shoot spoonies! :mrgreen:


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. Maybe I'll see if I can borrow some more decoys from a friend. I'm guessing that 3-4 dozen would be the limit to how many I could haul in my sled. Do you think that would give me a chance?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

jeff788 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. Maybe I'll see if I can borrow some more decoys from a friend. I'm guessing that 3-4 dozen would be the limit to how many I could haul in my sled. Do you think that would give me a chance?


Typically when we go and hunt the GSL, we take out over 100 siloettes and about 8 dozen decoys. If you have silos they are great for creating a large spread. Most of the walkers that I see out there are 2-4 guys and they all bring sleds with decoys. I think they do pretty well.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Pack light, leave early, and go on a cold day so the walking is easy coming back. The walk is a joke when things thaw out, especially if you have a heavy sled. When you get out there, set out your decoys, and see how the birds react. If they come look, but don't come close, change something up. Keep very still with approaching birds, as they will flare if they see you. Sometimes the motion of you walking out into your decoys can be a good thing to attract birds, but you need to get back to laying down quickly. Don't be content with seeing birds. If they won't land in your decoys, you should change things up.


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll be out by Saltair tomorrow too, prepare for a crowd. The bigger the spread the better, the closer to the marina you get at this point is typically better for " good " ducks, The Kennecott pond is still open just a bit on the west end, you'll get a transition from those ponds to the GSL. A sled is tough to pull through the cattails, but its only about 70 yards from the road/parking area. Good Luck to you.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Pray for wind! The best hunts I have had on the GSL have been very windy days. Use optics to look out on the water and you will see about 10,000 ducks rafted up out there.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

As far as closed areas go, I'm pretty sure that the Lee Creek Area is the first tract of no-hunting land you will encounter heading north from the marina. However, access is permitted. So, as long as you're at the lake and not on the lee creek property, you might be okay. However, that is one big gray area that I'd rather not mess with so I plan on staying south of there.

Also, be sure not to get too close to the Marina. The DWR manages it and they don't have a problem sending someone to ticket you for being too close. I saw a group get busted for being too close on the last day of the last season. They probably didn't even know they were breaking the law because the signage out there is easy to overlook. Pay attention to the signs and you'll be fine.

I'll probably make my way out there tomorrow. See you all there.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I ended up hunting by myself with only my two dozen mallards and did pretty well. There were lots of ducks flying. Most didn't give my spread a second look but I had a dozen or so flocks decoy well. Unfortunately my shooting was lousy for most of the day until I focused on calming down, mounting the gun properly and picking a bird. After that I shot four GWT out of the next two flocks.

I wish I would have had pictures of the dog work, which for me was the highlight of the day. As I mentioned above, all of the ducks she had retrieved previously were blind retrieves of birds other people had shot, so she'd yet to have a solid marked retrieve. I think she was beginning to think that setting up decoys was the signal to take a nap in the phrag, but things really clicked for her yesterday. After the first flock decoyed she was constantly scanning the skies for birds and marked the fall of the first bird of the day. She was a little slow on the first retrieve and pointed the bird for a second until I repeated the fetch command, then she scooped it up and came back and delivered it to hand. After that there was no sign of caution and she had loads of enthusiasm. I ended up dropping three birds with two shots out of the next flock. She marked the fall of the closest bird when I saw a cripple 70-80 yards out swimming away. I ran out and took the first bird from her, shot the cripple and sent her on the retrieve. As she was swimming out to the second bird I spotted the 3rd another 50 yards out. After she delivered the second I gave her a line to the third. Being a young dog she only sort of follows a line, but thankfully we were straight down wind from the third bird and she caught the scent and swam straight to it. This is my first hunting dog, so it was especially rewarding to see it all come together and watch her put her nose and training to good use. I doubt I would have gotten those last two without my dog.

After that I decided that I was freezing and that four was good enough for the day. I'd like to claim that it was my skillful shooting and accurate identification before the shot, but truth be told by dumb luck I shot all drakes! Thank you all for your helpful suggestions. This hunt did reveal a major problem with having a versatile hunting dog: now I've got to decided if I want to hunt ducks or chukars next weekend :mrgreen: .


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

BTW: who are the dirtbags who leave trash everywhere in our marshes? When I arrived on the beach I found shotgun shells, boxes, food wrappers, rotting shovelers and seagulls, etc. I can't imagine what non-hunters must think when they walk out there. I can understand loosing an empty hull here and there; it happens. But this is ridiculous. Fortunately the dirtbags who left their trash where I setup also were thoughtful enough to leave an empty garbage bag too, which made it very convenient to pick up there mess. What thoughtful little dirtbags.

Is there any sort of organized trash cleanup at heavily used hunting areas? If so, I'd like to get involved, especially in places like this that are frequented by non hunters. I think I know what my webelos den will be doing for a service project this spring. We have such great public land to hunt on here in Utah, I'd like to help keep them open.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

jeff788 said:


> Is there any sort of organized trash cleanup at heavily used hunting areas? If so, I'd like to get involved, especially in places like this that are frequented by non hunters. I think I know what my webelos den will be doing for a service project this spring. We have such great public land to hunt on here in Utah, I'd like to help keep them open.


yep, from time to time announcements are made here of marsh cleanup's and such but just incase you miss it here or, rather its not posted in various locations, look on http://www.duckhunter.net and http://www.utahmudmotor.com

in duckhunter.net you will have to scroll down to our states respective forum.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought you'd be good with two dozen decoys. I only used 18 when I went there and still pulled a few in. It's more about being where the birds want to be than anything else.

I also found a few dead seagulls and wondered if they're being shot by hunters. Hopefully not.

Thanks for posting a follow-up. It looks like your dog is shaping up to be quite the champion.


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

We ended up east of Salt air, found seagulls, coots, etc. Last year something hit the GSL and there was hundreds of birds up and down the coast line, maybe something like that, but there are a lot of people that go and leave trash there, glad to see your shoot was good, we found a good flight path, but boy those birds did not want to come hang out, we ended up with a few.

I also get upset to see people don't care about our marshes, littering annoys me, I'm an advocate for picking up empty shells, my buddies wife has this pintrest or some crap like that and found a hobby making shotgun shell wreaths, pretty good and an incentive to be more conscience on picking up shells. Headed back out Thursday and Friday. Good Luck!


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Longgun said:


> jeff788 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any sort of organized trash cleanup at heavily used hunting areas? If so, I'd like to get involved, especially in places like this that are frequented by non hunters. I think I know what my webelos den will be doing for a service project this spring. We have such great public land to hunt on here in Utah, I'd like to help keep them open.
> ...


Like long gun said those two forums and also Widow Maker Boats home page on fb will always have upcoming marsh clean up announcements on it. LIKE the page and the announcements will come to you. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Widow-Mak ... 9089488144

Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats


----------

